# im hooked!!! the devil site....



## c.rod (Sep 13, 2006)

thats what some of you call it right? (cigarbid) im absolutely hooked. you can save a lot of money on there. BUT like most people, you start to see deals you "have to get". lol. so i really dont know how much money im savin.lol


thanks club stogie....


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

It's rough man... I have had to cut myself off. TOO much $$$. :hn


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

It can happen. Easiest to set a budget and when its gone. Just dont look at C-bid.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have not posted this picture in a while, but this was my first weeks take on C-Bid:

As someone on the board much wiser than me once said....

*Saving Money never cost so much *:sl


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> As someone on the board much wiser than me once said....
> 
> *Saving Money never cost so much *:sl


Boy you must have saved a lot :r


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

That is quite a cigarbid haul! Overall, cbid is a very good site that can save money over traditional purchase methods. I really like their 5-packs - it allows one to sample a cigar quite thoroughly and determine if a box purchase is appropriate.

But, cigarbid can suck the money right out of your wallet. Bidding can get aggressive on the most desired stogies. And there is always the risk of your tastes changing at some point. Their merchandise that is not name brand can be somewhat cheaply made as well. That said, I have spent some $$$ there, and I intend to continue the trend on an "as-needed" basis..


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

c.rod said:


> thats what some of you call it right? (cigarbid) im absolutely hooked. you can save a lot of money on there. BUT like most people, you start to see deals you "have to get". lol. so i really dont know how much money im savin.lol
> 
> thanks club stogie....


Hehe and the devil claims another one


----------



## c.rod (Sep 13, 2006)

i normally only smoke "premiums" so its perfect for me. i just won some gurka double x centurian for $25.00. cigar intl had them for $80 or something like that.... cant be beat.

but you have to know what your shopping for. ive looked at somethings and they are basically up to the price of what C.I. charges, so its not worth it.....


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

You can get great buys on Gurkhas and Rocky Patels. You can get Puros Indios & Cuba Alliados for next to nothing. Brands like Fuente & CAO tend to go pretty close to retail since people in high tax states tend to snap them up.

Check the Cigars International site or catalog before you bid. Sometimes people bid and end up paying more than they would if the bought it in a catalog. In general, I like to get things for about half of what I would pay at a local B&M. 

And don't be afraid to wait a few days if you think you can do better. THey are not going to run out of most of the cigars on the site. Rather than getting caught in a last minute bidding war on a lot, wait a few days and that lot of cigars will most likely be up again.

Also check out the Sampler page. I think that is where you can get the best deals.


----------



## c.rod (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah, i normally will set my auto bid to what is the most i am willing to pay for a particular item. 

for example i just lost out on an xikar 3 finger leather case. i had it for $22. but someone bid up to $25. which means my next bid would be to high (i would save like $5.00 if i ended up winning) not worth it. im sure their will be plenty more.....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You are all sick addicts !!!

Sick ! Sick ! Sick !

So, what are we buying today ?


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

thank god they do not take paypal. if they did i would be on there daily using my buyer credit


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like it. I'm glad interest rates are down.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

great that's just what i need. Somehow this had eluded me. Thanks a lot guys


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:boink::gossip::deadhorse::lol:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I was great when I found the devil site. Not so great, when my wife found out, that I had found the devil site. :kicknuts:


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

My first devil site order shipped today, and I have already started on next thursdays order :heh:


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

36Bones said:


> I was great when I found the devil site. Not so great, when my wife found out, that I had found the devil site. :kicknuts:


Well played sir


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

So, nice revival of a thread from what... 2006? Anyway... I just got my first two orders from cbid. UPS lost the first one, and they sent me a replacement right away! Awesome! They should get here tomorrow... ordered them two weeks ago lol. Good customer service though... Shipped me a replacement 5 business days after the first order.


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

About to start bidding. Hopefully it doesnt lead to wife issues.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha, I saw someone mention the devil site, so I searched on puff to find out what exactly it was. Oh jeez, I completely agree. I have to force myself not to blow tons of $$ on the great deals!!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I buy probably 80% of my sticks there. It's tough to avoid going overboard (not that I'd know)!


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't do what I did and assume if you bid 30-50% of CI gulag price on a crap ton of items assuming unwilling be outbid on most of them, you may not be.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Holy necromancer threads Batman. 2006 and CBID is still corrupting people.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

_And it claims another victim. Darn site got me years ago... LOL _


----------

